# accidently bred help



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

ok I set up my 15 gallon serenity tank I had 6 fish in there already and I was going to add another girl anyway the girl was a boy and the next day I see a huge bubble nest with 200+ eggs in it what can I do. I slowly cranked up the heat to 80

:shock:

Ps. I think there's more than one female involved


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Do you have an extra tank or container?? You can get a big tupperware thing and use that if you want to hatch the eggs. They probably won't stay safe if you keep them in your main tank. However, I would really think about whether you want to hatch them or not..... You will need to find homes for all of them or get a pet store to take them, and if you didn't intentionally breed, many of the offspring could come out unattractive or deformed and make that really difficult or impossible. You will also have to have multiple grow out containers and maintain them all. This may sound really cruel, and there will be people who will disagree with me, but it MAY be better just to euthanize all of the eggs/destroy them. If you decide you want to hatch them, I would definitely talk to a breeder here and find out exactly what you will need to do and the costs involved  Good luck!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

If you don't have live foods to feed them from the moment of free swimming, and somewhere to separate the females from the tank, and the amount of time and money needed to take care of the fry, I would consider throwing out the bubble nest and culling the eggs.


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

the moment I saw the nest with all the eggs I removed all the females and put them in my 10 gallon cycled tank knowing that the new one must be the male and I have plenty of live cultures to feed them when they hatch I will probably feed the badly deformed ones to my other fish


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Ok, relax. You don't have to do anything drastic.

First, you can do absolutely nothing and you'll find this is a self-correcting problem. You are NOT going to have dozens of babies in a community tank. No need to remove the nest or eggs or do anything at all - the other fish will take care of this problem for you inside a week.

Or, if you want to give raising babies a try, go on ahead and order some brine shrimp eggs and microworms. Move all the girls to another tank. Walmart has 10G ones for $13, they'll be fine without all their gravel and decor for a while, and you'll just move the filter over.
Don't mess with the 15G pulling decorations and stuff out, just leave it alone besides keeping it clean.
Feed the newly hatched babies on hardboiled egg yolk. That will do until your live foods get to you.
There is lots of info both here and on the web about raising babies.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

you should keep them and see what happens


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

mybabyjets said:


> you should keep them and see what happens


if you don't have the funds/resources to keep live babies it's a very bad idea to let them grow out especially with no other tanks to set up as well mybabyjets.


I agree with Riverotter, just let them be and nature will take it's course.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

You're doing pretty good so far, and the replies are accurate. But just be aware, it's a lot of work- you're dealing with (from what it sounds like) 150+ bettas.


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

I think over 200 hatched probably more I'm stocking up on jars and already found homes for them I took the dad out after most of the eggs hatched!


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

You already found homes? Is a local pet store offering to take them?


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

The fry need their dad until they are free swimming. They can't really swim for the first 3-4 days, if they fall to the bottom of the tank, they will drown. They need him to pick them up and put them back in the nest.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's false, riverotter. Fry do not need atmospheric oxygen and will usually like without a father.


----------

